# Hello from Wales UK.



## ChrisN (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone.


Quick introduction.


My names Chris I’m in my mid-thirties and I’m one of those crazy HEMA chaps. Nowadays it’s mostly medieval. Long sword (Italian and German), Sword and buckler (German 133), Messier (German the long knife), some knife work (again from the Italian school) but you can also include the Small Sword (Georgian. Mostly French although I do love McBanes work). Some Georgian staff training. I’ve also done a small amount of pugilism. With any luck I should be getting to a seminar/training weekend on Native American Indian skills and fighting in a couple of months. I guess you could say I can see similarities between all the fighting skills and I’m keen to experience not only the physical side of things but to learn how and why they developed. (When I type that out it does seem like alot) 

I tend to think with HEMA if you only study one thing its easy to stagnate and stop improving.

However. As part of the process in going through to get my coaches qualification, I’ve done what I can to interpret a Victorian cane defence manual, and teaching that to the HEMA study group I’m part of.
That’s how I found this place. I’ve been using white wax wood from Playwell a UK based company who very sadly lost their warehouse in a fire the other week. While personally I really like the wood, one of them broke and I really did not like the way it turned into something Buffy could use. So I’ve been looking for alternatives and I come across an old post on here comparing rattan to hardwoods. Looks like most of you like Rattan.

So in a nut shell that’s me.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT!

That's a bit of a shock about Playwell though, I hope they get back on their feet.


----------



## Buka (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Chris.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to MT


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you.

Just re read my post. My written English is terrible.


----------



## Transk53 (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome along. I will refrain from any usual cross border banter  Sorry to hear about Playwell, I hope they get back running soon. If it was arson, hope they catch whoever responsible.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 13, 2015)

@ChrisN wow some of this stuff sounds awesome. Hope you stick around and post some info, thoughts and learnings on Native American or Victorian cane work,  sounds interesting and unusual. Welcome along and yes.. we promise not to even mention sheep  wishes, Jxxx


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 13, 2015)

Lol I'm from England, just live in Wales. Will happy post information on cane work and my observations on Native American combat.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Mikeitup (Aug 26, 2015)

Chris, try tai chi finder for wax wood staffs


----------



## donald1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello.


----------



## TSDTexan (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome ChrisN.
I found rattan to be good material, when I was involved with SCA heavy weapons.I was whacked and beaten with rattan on a fairly regular basis. It holds up well.

Wales... The best export of Wales, IMHO was Catherine Zeta Jones. Too bad she chose Michael Douglass over me. She will never know how good a lover I am.
And another woman has been the recipient of her lost opportunity. 

But I digress.
Welcome to martial talk.


----------



## Argus (Aug 27, 2015)

Welcome aboard, ChrisN!

I'm a big fan of HEMA, though my experience in it is limited due to my location. Always great to meet people from that background, though - I think there's a lot to be learned from Historical fencing, especially as a Wing Chun practitioner.

In fact, I'd say that any HEMA practitioner would do well to learn WC, and any WC practitioner would do well to learn HEMA. The concepts and principles employed in I.33 and Lichtenaur in particular are utterly identical, just with different weapons and body mechanics.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 28, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Welcome ChrisN.
> I found rattan to be good material, when I was involved with SCA heavy weapons.I was whacked and beaten with rattan on a fairly regular basis. It holds up well.
> 
> Wales... The best export of Wales, IMHO was Catherine Zeta Jones. Too bad she chose Michael Douglass over me. She will never know how good a lover I am.
> ...



The latter is pretty offensive. Anyway, the best Welsh export for me is rugby. I am a league fan, but some of the union stuff pretty much transfixed an ideal of being Welsh. Historically, the Welsh are more than one actress imho of course


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> The latter is pretty offensive.



I feel he probably wasn't whacked and beaten enough, if you look as his output on here. 

I have fond memories of a fight night we had in Cardiff and the friends I made there. There's very good MMA gyms there who are doing great things for the community as well. Our conditioning coach who has left the army now is now working for them in Wales as the manager of an army outdoor adventure centre.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 28, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> I feel he probably wasn't whacked and beaten enough, if you look as his output on here.
> 
> I have fond memories of a fight night we had in Cardiff and the friends I made there. There's very good MMA gyms there who are doing great things for the community as well. Our conditioning coach who has left the army now is now working for them in Wales as the manager of an army outdoor adventure centre.



Yeah I tried to read his output with a open mind, but I just kind of formed the opinion of something quite the opposite. All this false humility is a bit boring, but still 

I like the Welsh, a wonderful experience when someone actually visits


----------

